# Pets and Bailiffs?



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Does anyone know if the baillifs can take pets?
My wonderful 'dad' and his girlfriend have racked up bills worth £600, my dad didnt give the people his address but mine and my mothers instead, we got a letter saying the bailiffs are coming round. trying to sort it out but its hard when 'dad' is in germany working and drinking his money away. and wont give direct answers.

I have a moggy cat 
Gsd x husky
2 rats
corn snake 
and numerous tarantulas and trues
My animals are my main concern aswell as all theyre equipment, heat mats ect.

What happens if i lock them out my house? will they kick the door down?


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

they cannot take animals.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Are you absolutly sure? i have heard of people having their dogs taken but i'm not sure on what grounds.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Write to the baliffs and explain the debt has nothing to do with you. Do not open the door to them, simply tell them through the door that the debt is not your sand that they need to chase/find the person who's debt it is. Give them a name and a last known contact.

If the baliffs continue to harass you, call the police as if they take anything of yours when the debt is not yours, then quite simply it is theft.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

A quick google gave this link.



> You don’t have to open your front door to a bailiff or let them in.
> 
> Bailiffs can usually only come into your home if you:
> 
> ...





> Bailiffs can't take:
> someone else's belongings - like your partner’s computer


Above are two relevant sections. Basically if your dad doesn't have anything at your address, the bailiff wont have anything to take. They can't just take other stuff, assuming they even get that far.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

bothrops said:


> Write to the baliffs and explain the debt has nothing to do with you. Do not open the door to them, simply tell them through the door that the debt is not your sand that they need to chase/find the person who's debt it is. Give them a name and a last known contact.
> 
> If the baliffs continue to harass you, call the police as if they take anything of yours when the debt is not yours, then quite simply it is theft.


Totally. They have no right to take animals in any case, and they also have no right to hassle you, if you aren't the debtor. Don't be bullied.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Did they definately say they were bailiffs or was it just a letter form a finance firm saying they were going to make a "home visit" there is a big difference .

Either way if the debt is genuinely not yours ,as Bothrops says you are not liable and tell them to go to hell .


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

According to an episode of Spendaholics (or one like that), where they show what happens if you don't sort out your spending. It showed the bailiffs taking an expensive cat as part of the payment.

Only court appointed bailiffs can enter your house without being invited in.

They can only take items that belong to the person who owe the debt. If letters are coming to your address and not his, phone them and tell him that he doesn't live there any more.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

ok all been a great help and cleared things up for me, thankyou, ive got dads last known address so they can go sort it out there. thanks again.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Animals cannot be taken unless they are repossessed ie you buy say a horse promising to pay a weekly amount to the owner until you own it outright then the bailiff can take that animal back for the seller. They can however take their equipment. You can believe it or not be left with a snake but lose all its equipment if the debt is yours.

Also worth noting a bailiff cannot enter a childs room or take anything obviously belonging to a child. So if one is due then now may be the time to break the cardinal rule about not allowing the family computer to be in a childs room.

I am a little worried that my sister has given my fathers address for her debts and he will not do anything about it. At 80 this year he could do without the stress.


----------

